
Under the hood webpack: core library behind the event-driven architecture - bliashenko
https://codecrumbs.io/stories/webpack-tapable-core/
======
bliashenko
I started digging under the hood of webpack. Please check out my first
findings about how event-driven architecture is build: yeah, webpack
architecture is heavily based on events, each plugin is basically a set of
event listeners called during compilation. See how webpack uses `tapable`
library and learn some code insights in this interactive article on my blog.

